# Wanted ETA 2872 Movement



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Wanted ETA 2872 Movement*


View Advert


Anyone have an ETA 2872 auto movement they wish to part with, working or non working.

Thank you.




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

26/06/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£40.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

